# When Do Tail Feathers Grow Back?



## -Heather-

Hi 
Ive posted this on pet pigeons aswell
but
there is another new pigeon in my shed again 
but she has no tail feathers i see there is loads scatterd around my yard and i do have a cat so.....
..but she is ok and not bleeding just no tail feathers 
so my question for you guys is...
Do pigeons tail feathers grow back and how long is it untill they grow back and are fully developed
Thanks
Heather
P.s = soz but i reallly need to know the answer to this question as it is URGENT!!!!!


----------



## John_D

Last one we had with no tail, took about 6 weeks to grow back.

Check very carefully, for a bird that has been attacked by a cat is lucky if it doesn't get a mark on it except losing its tail. Even a small puncture wound could be fatal without antibiotics.

Removing duplicate post from pet pigeons

John


----------



## george simon

Hi Heather, Six weeks is about how long it will take. But it will be a stressful time for the bird.I would keep her in until the tail is at least half grown back,also vitamins and minerals are needed to make this growth.Under normal condishions birds will only drop two tail feathers at a time,so you can see trying to grow 12 back is a bit hard on the bird,as all the feathers will be growing back at the same time. The tail is part of the braking and steering system of the bird.(NO TAIL NO BRAKES) GEORGE SIMON


----------



## feralpigeon

george simon said:


> Hi Heather, Six weeks is about how long it will take. But it will be a stressful time for the bird.I would keep her in until the tail is at least half grown back,also vitamins and minerals are needed to make this growth.Under normal condishions birds will only drop two tail feathers at a time,so you can see trying to grow 12 back is a bit hard on the bird,as all the feathers will be growing back at the same time. The tail is part of the braking and steering system of the bird.(NO TAIL NO BRAKES) GEORGE SIMON


Thanks George, I had realized the part of steering, but hadn't thought about braking, and if I think about how they land, this would be true. Thanks for bringing that up.

fp


----------



## Camrron

Hey thanks for that George.

No tail, no brakes. It makes perfect sense to me and is good to know.

Cameron


----------



## brisbanepigeon

HI,

 Glad this came up. I posted a question about this about a week ago, but didn't get a response. I have a foster that I hand fed -he lost all the yellow fuzzies about a month ago and is doing GREAT, but his tail fathers are all broken off. He is growing LOTS of new feathers all over and has some coming in by the tail too, but I read all about molting and hear the 2 @ a time  thing with no reference to it being different to juvies. Is it my fault  -bad hand-fed diet? He looks like a chicken-butt!!!


----------



## kaqfour

george simon said:


> Hi Heather, Six weeks is about how long it will take. But it will be a stressful time for the bird.I would keep her in until the tail is at least half grown back,also vitamins and minerals are needed to make this growth.Under normal condishions birds will only drop two tail feathers at a time,so you can see trying to grow 12 back is a bit hard on the bird,as all the feathers will be growing back at the same time. The tail is part of the braking and steering system of the bird.(NO TAIL NO BRAKES) GEORGE SIMON


----------



## kaqfour

?: What type of vitamins and minerals should be given to help with tail feather regrowth?


----------



## Maria pelepciuc

John_D said:


> Last one we had with no tail, took about 6 weeks to grow back.
> 
> Check very carefully, for a bird that has been attacked by a cat is lucky if it doesn't get a mark on it except losing its tail. Even a small puncture wound could be fatal without antibiotics.
> 
> Removing duplicate post from pet pigeons
> 
> John


Hi! What kind of ATB would you recommend? And the doses please. I have a dove with a wound.


----------



## Marina B

Maria pelepciuc said:


> Hi! What kind of ATB would you recommend? And the doses please. I have a dove with a wound.


Amoxycillin (sold as Betamox capsules) works well for infections. Dosage will be 12 mg per 100 gr birdweight twice a day for 7 to 10 days.


----------



## Yaj

feralpigeon said:


> Thanks George, I had realized the part of steering, but hadn't thought about braking, and if I think about how they land, this would be true. Thanks for bringing that up.
> 
> fp


Very helpful; I have a lovely little girl, RosieWood who has no tail feathers at all and shattered wing feathers due to constant seizures. The only way I can help is when she fits I jump in and hold her steady so she doesn't spin like a ball & break off what's left of her feathers. I've noticed too, that she's spinning much more viciously & I'm pretty sure after reading the posts on this subject, that she now has no 'rudder' whatsoever.


----------



## Marina B

Yaj said:


> Very helpful; I have a lovely little girl, RosieWood who has no tail feathers at all and shattered wing feathers due to constant seizures. The only way I can help is when she fits I jump in and hold her steady so she doesn't spin like a ball & break off what's left of her feathers. I've noticed too, that she's spinning much more viciously & I'm pretty sure after reading the posts on this subject, that she now has no 'rudder' whatsoever.
> View attachment 103751


Are you giving her calcium with added Vit D3 and a general vitamin supplement?


----------



## Yaj

Marina B said:


> Are you giving her calcium with added Vit D3 and a general vitamin supplement?


Yep.


----------

